# TR guest ranch!!?? Ogden trail signs



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

I have been running the Bonneville shoreline trail, specifically 40th to rainbow gardens.. i have ran these trails for years.. so I passed the 29th street trailhead heading to Taylor canyon when I came upon a fence and an overhang sign That read "TR guest ranch public welcome". Stood there baffled for a minute, and ran about another 400-500 yards, and there is the exit sign.. what is going on in our foothills?


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

I grew up in that area, and I noticed the signs too. Basically the foothills are mostly private. They just let people walk on the trails. We used to be able to drive a jeep/truck up into the foothills and watch fireworks in the city, that was a long time ago.

A while back there was some construction going above 29th street. There was a road built, and a new house popped up. Apparently someone bought the property, or already owned it and decided to build a road and a house..Either way, it's been private for a long time. Just look at a land status map, and you will see it's private.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

As more and more people move into areas we are finding that the ground that we once thought was public was in fact private. It is just that now it is being posted along with homes being built on it. It used to be that the owners of private property in the hills really didn't care if you trespassed and hunted on it, now with the new mentality of what is mine is mine and only mine you will see a lot more No Trespassing signs going up.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Its the teddy roosevelt signs that are causing the confusion??


----------

